# Burton Ruler '09 vs Burton Ion '09 Boots



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

Well rulers are really comfortable. Ruler is stiffer then ion so I guess ruler would be a better boot for freeriding.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

rulers break in softer


----------

